#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ισοϋψείς καμπύλες ή υψομετρικές καμπύλες;

## mred-akias

Σκέφθηκα να ανοίξω ένα θέμα σχετικά με απορίες περί ορολογίας που (μπορεί να) έχουμε, λχ τι σημαίνει κάποιος όρος ή ποιος όρος είναι δόκιμος, "σωστότερος".

Ας ξεκινήσω εγώ με κάτι μικρό.

Ισοϋψείς καμπύλες ή υψομετρικές καμπύλες?

Προσωπικά τις διδάχθηκα ως ισοϋψείς αλλά μόλις τώρα μίλησα με άτομο το οποίο είναι σίγουρο ότι η ορθή ονομασία είναι υψομετρικές. Ποια η γνώμη σας και τι χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς συνήθως?

----------


## vasgi

Παιδιά άλλο οι ισουψείς που σημαίνουν ίσο υψόμετρο και άλλο οι υψομετρικές που σημαίνουν και κλίση . Δηλαδή μιά πλαγιά από τους πρόποδες έως την κορυφή ,με σημεία ανά 10 μέτρα δεν είναι υψομετρική καμπύλη ? Δεν είναι όμως ισουψής .

----------

mred-akias, SIRADRAB, Theo, Xάρης

----------


## brutagon

συμφωνώ με τον vasgi και το γενικεύω...
εξαρτάται τι ακριβώς δείχνει ο χάρτης με τις καμπύλες...αν όπως λέτε δείχνει ύψη, καλούνται ισοϋψείς...
αν όμως πχ δείχνουν ενέργεια παραμόρφωσης ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που είναι δύσκολο να χαρακτηριστεί, καλούνται ισοποσοτικές καμπύλες ενέργειας παραμόρφωσης

----------


## Ubiquites

Ούτε εγώ ήξερα τη διαφοροποίηση των όρων. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μου αρέσει που μαθαίνω κι άλλα πράγματα μέσα απο ένα φόρουμ που δεν είχε τύχει να ακούσω ή δεν έδωσα την προσοχή παλαιότερα.

----------

